# Wie werde ich WONDO GMBH & CO. KG los?



## Lyka (3 November 2011)

_Hallo zusammen, mittlerweile wird seit über einem Jahr Geld von meinem Konto abgezogen. Vierteljährlich 39,80 _€ von der WONDO GMBH. Wie wird man am besten die WONDO GMBH los? Ich hatte schon mal eine Kündigung losgeschickt (ca.6 Monate her), bekam jedoch keine Antwort und das Geld wurde weiterhin von meinem Konto abgezogen. Bitte um Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2011)

Schau mal hier, das ist schon mehrfach in anderen Threads durchgekaut worden: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...uer-witte-thiel-wondo-gmbh.28140/#post-286278


----------



## Lyka (3 November 2011)

Danke dir für den Link. Also nur dass ich das richtig rauslese und verstehe, ich beauftrage meine Bank die zukünftigen Abbuchungen von WONDO GMBH zu sperren. Falls ein Schreiben von WONDO GMBH kommt, kann ich dieses ignorieren. Genauso kann ich auch ein Schreiben vom Inkasso Büro oder deren Anwalt ignorieren. Ausser bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, da nutze ich das beigefügte Widerspruchsformular. Und wie ich es verstanden habe, werden die zu 99% nicht vors Gericht ziehen, da sie mir keinerlei Schuld nachweisen können. Liege ich da richtig, mit dieser Vorgehensweise?

MfG


----------



## Der Jurist (3 November 2011)

Vermutlich musst Du je Abbbuchung einzeln zurückholen lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 November 2011)

Lyka schrieb:


> Also nur dass ich das richtig rauslese und verstehe, ich beauftrage meine Bank die zukünftigen Abbuchungen von WONDO GMBH zu sperren. Falls ein Schreiben von WONDO GMBH kommt, kann ich dieses ignorieren.



Hast Du jemals irgend etwas bei dieser "Wondo GmbH" bestellt? Wenn nein: dann kannst Du sogar auch die bereits erfolgten Buchungen durch Deine Bank rückgängig machen lassen. Das geht bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift

Die Banken erzählen immer gern das Lügenmärchen, dass angeblich die Rückbuchung nur bis 6 Wochen möglich sei. Das ist aber falsch.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist

Diese Richtlinien der Bundesbank ausdrucken und mit zur Bank nehmen:
http://www.bundesbank.de/zahlungsverkehr/zahlungsverkehr_sepa.php

Es handelt sich um ungenehmigte Abbuchungen, und die unterliegen nicht der 8-Wochen-(oder 6-Wochen-)Regel, sondern das fällt unter die 13 Monatsregel.

Wenn die Bank Theater macht: Anwalt beauftragen.

Mahnungen vom Inkassobüro dürfen ignoriert werden, bei Mahnbescheid vom Gericht (kommt aber wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht...) widersprechen.


----------



## Lyka (4 November 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Hast Du jemals irgend etwas bei dieser "Wondo GmbH" bestellt?


 
Nein bestellt habe ich da nichts. Das war folgendes. Habe gerade bei online-pay. net mal die Buchungsnummer und meine e-mail eingegeben um zu gucken was es überhaupt war. Da stand es handele sich um Alterskontrolle.de und der Accountstatus wäre aktiv. Ich weiß jedoch dass es damals eine Einmalzahlung sein sollte und für mich war nirgendwo ersichtlich dass ich mit denen einen Vertrag eingehe und sie monatlich von mir Geld abbuchen dürfen.

Muß ich jetzt was besonderes beachten? Oder wie schon beschrieben, einfach rückbuchen und die Briefe von denen ignorieren.

MfG


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Anmeldeseite schrieb:
			
		

> *Anmeldung & Informationen*
> Die Alterskontrolle.de - Mitgliedschaft kostet jeweils 39,80 Euro für 1 Jahr oder für 3 Monate mit LiveCam-Studio-Zugang. Das sind nicht einmal 0,11 Euro am Tag ! Ihr Zugang ist für Sie jederzeit wieder kündbar ! (Einfach im Mitglieder-Bereich auf Zugang kündigen klicken)





			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> 11. Die Mitgliedschaft für User besteht 12 Monate und verlängert sich automatisch um weitere 12 Monate, sofern die Mitgliedschaft nicht bis 3 Tage vor Ablauf gekündigt wird. Die Kündigung muß im Userbereich von alterskontrolle.de durchgeführt werden. Kündigungen per Email sind nicht Rechtsgültig. Alternativ ist nur eine schriftliche Kündigung an wondo GmbH & Co.KG, Postfach 1103, 23677 Scharbeutz rechtsgültig. Es gilt die aktuelle Preisliste von alterskontrolle.de. Die Mitgliedschaft für Webmaster gilt für unbestimmte Zeit. Es gilt die aktuelle Provisionsliste von alterskontrolle.de. Webmaster sind verpflichtet Provisionen ordnungsgemäß zu versteuern.


----------



## Teleton (4 November 2011)

Wann war der Vertragschluss? Vor oder nach dem 4.8.09? Bist Du (in Textform) über ein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden?


----------



## Antiscammer (4 November 2011)

Maßgeblich ist auch, ob die Tatsache der automatischen Verlängerung nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auf der Anmeldeseite so stand.

Wenn die Klausel mit der automatischen Vertragsverlängerung zum Dauer-Abo nur in den AGB stand, aber nicht sofort sichtbar auf der Anmeldewebseite darauf hingewiesen wurde (oder nur mit einem kleingedruckten "Sternchenhinweis"...) dann ist die Klausel in den AGB unwirksam (=ungültig), weil überraschend gemäß § 305c BGB.

Gegenüber der WONDO erklärt man dann ein einziges mal schriftlich, dass man

a) den Vertrag wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung anfechtet, weil auf die Tatsache der Verlängerung nicht sofort erkennbar hingewiesen wurde und es sich bei der AGB-Klausel um eine überraschende Klausel gem. § 305c BGB handelt.

b) Falls es darüber hinaus auch keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung gegeben hat (müsste in Textform mindestens per e-Mail zugestellt worden sein...), dann erklärt man zusätzlich noch "hilfsweise" (Formulierung beachten) den Widerruf.

Briefzustellung per Einschreiben und Rückschein.

Mahnungen und Inkassobriefe braucht man dann nicht mehr zu beantworten.

Sollte ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht) kommen: Widerspruch auf dem Formular ankreuzen, braucht nicht begründet zu werden, und Rücksendung ans Amtsgericht binnen 14 Tagen.

Außer ein paar bösen Drohbriefen wird jedoch voraussichtlich nichts weiter passieren.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Reihenfolge wie man sich durchklicken muß - Bildschirmgröße 12" Netbook mit 800 px Bildschirmhöhe
Auf einem normalen Bildschirm müßte die Verlängerungsklausel sichtbar sein


----------



## Jagad (10 September 2016)

Stornieren sei nicht möglich, sagt die Firma, wegen Buchung in Echtzeit.
Vom Konto wurde aber nichts abgebucht bis jetzt und wenn werde ich rückbuchen 
lassen. Es fand keine Verifizierung statt. Aber das Büro ist nur mit AB besetzt
e-mail Antwort kam, aber Widerspruch einlegen zur Buchung wollten sie nicht zulassen.
Abzocke ... Alterskontrolle.de öffnet nur Zugang zu Seiten, die weitere Dauer-
zahlungen wünschen. Brauch ich nicht!!!


----------



## Marco T. (28 August 2020)

Diese Rechnung werde ich nicht bezahlen,weil ich kein Interesse an euch habe und auch kein Mitglied bin. Außerdem bin ich Insolvent. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marco T.


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2020)

Wie sind nicht der Rechnungssteller und haben nichts mit Wondo zu tun noch lesen die unsere Seiten.

Insofern ist es nonsens, das hier zu schreiben.


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2020)

Der Thread  ist 9 (neun)  bzw 4 (vier) Jahre alt....


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2020)

Scheinen aber trotzdem noch Rechnungen zu versenden


----------



## Knarf75 (9 Juni 2021)

Ich hab auch schon lange mit diesen Abbuchungen zu tun. Versuche über diese Alterskontrollseite in den Nutzerbereich zu kommen. Da ich nicht mehr über die Zugänge verfüge,(ist halt ziemlich lange her und vergessen das es die Seite überhaupt gibt) kann ich mich nicht einloggen... Die Passwort vergessen Funktion bringt nichts weil man keine Email mit dem Passwort bekommt. und ohne Kundennummer kann man postalisch nicht kündigen. Das einzige was ich hab ist diese Zahlungsnummer von Onlinepay-net...  
Ich werde wohl die Abbuchung erstmal zurückbuchen und warten was passiert


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juni 2021)

Der Laden hat kein rechtlich zulässiges Impressum.


> WONDO.DE - wondo GmbH & Co.KG -* Postfach 335* - 23693 Eutin - Telefon: +49(0)4524/2143077











						Postfachadresse im Homepage-Impressum: ist ein Postfach zulässig?
					

Heutzutage fühlen sich immer mehr Menschen dazu berufen, eine Webseite zu betreiben. Die einen tun dies aus beruflichem Interesse, die anderen nur als Hobby. Vor lauter Freude über ihren Internetauftritt vergisst dabei so mancher, dass es auch e ...




					www.juraforum.de
				





> Manch ein Webseitenbetreiber scheut sich, seine komplette Adresse anzugeben, und benennt stattdessen ein Postfach, an welches an ihn gerichtete Schreiben geschickt werden können. *Dies ist jedoch nicht zulässig*. Gemäß § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 TMG muss eine schnelle Kontaktaufnahme möglich sein. Diese ist gegeben in Form einer Email oder eines Telefonats; ob und wie oft ein Postfach hingegen geleert und somit eine Kontaktaufnahme stattfinden kann, ist ungewiss. Auch wird ein Postfach rechtlich nicht als eine ladungsfähige Anschrift angesehen.* Von daher ist die Angabe einer Postfachadresse ein Verstoß gegen die Impressumspflicht und kann mit Bußgeldern oder einer Abmahnung belegt werden.*


Sollen erst mal korrekt mitteilen, wo sie "wohnen" 

Durch Recherche kann man ermitteln wo der Laden sitzt, aber das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Betroffenen.






						wondo GmbH & Co. KG, Hamburg
					

wondo GmbH & Co. KG, Hamburg, Amtsgericht Hamburg HRA 110687: Bilanzsumme, Gewinn, Umsatz, Netzwerk, Wirtschaftsinfos




					www.northdata.de
				





> Stadthausbrücke 1-3, D-20355 Hamburg


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2021)

Hamburg ist gut, Süsel ist besser - Zweigniederlassung: Lehmkamp 2, 23701 Süsel, wobei das Unternehmen formal da draufsteht. Wen es genauer interessiert, müsste schon etwas tiefer ins Handelsregister schaun, zumal die Kommanditisten wiederum in ganz anderen Dörfern ansässig sind.



Knarf75 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht mehr über die Zugänge verfüge,(ist halt ziemlich lange her und vergessen das es die Seite überhaupt gibt) kann ich mich nicht einloggen.



Wenn du dich selbst dort angemeldet hast, weißt du doch bestimmt deine eMailadresse von damals. Man könnte damit ja auch den Support für das Web anschreiben. Würde ich aber allenfalls dann machen, wenn bei der Anmeldung die korrekten Adressangaben gemacht worden sind. Ansonsten Rückbuchen und tot stellen, da dann die Schreiben vom bevorstehenden Inkasso ins Leere laufen würden.



jupp11 schrieb:


> der Laden sitzt



Weil der Kunde hier etwas schlampig bei der Datenverwaltung ist, bedeutet das längst nicht, dass "der Laden" zu Schurken gehört. Kostenpflichtige W*vorlagen sollten bezahlt werden. Ein nicht völlig korrektes Impressum heißt nicht, dass keine Zahlungspflicht für den in Anspruch genommenen Dienst besteht, zumal das TMG ein eher zahnloser Tiger ist. Schau nur mal, welche die Verfolgungsbehörde der geringfügigen Owi ist.


----------



## jupp11 (10 Juni 2021)

Ein "nicht völlig" korrektes Impressum,  bei einem "Laden" der so lange im Geschäft ist,
 ist für mich ein Zeichen bewußter Verschleierung. Wenn man von seiner völlig einwandfreien "Geschäftsführung"
überzeugt ist, warum dann dieses Versteckspiel?
Interessant ist, das Google mit "wondo gmbh u. co.kg"  nur


> Für diese Seite sind keine Informationen verfügbar.
> Weitere Informationen


liefert ,   aber Dutzende Ratschläge wie man den Murks wieder loswird.
Gerichtlichen  Erfolge  des Laden findet man nicht. Gäbe es sie , wären  sie garantiert
als Siegestrophäe ins WWW geheftet.


----------



## Knarf75 (10 Juni 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn du dich selbst dort angemeldet hast, weißt du doch bestimmt deine eMailadresse von damals. Man könnte damit ja auch den Support für das Web anschreiben.


Ich hab ja praktisch versucht mein Passwort zurück zu setzen damit. Es wird ja auch die Emailadresse gefunden und angeblich eine Mail verschickt... Die kommt aber nie an bei mir...  Ich hab auch in den Spamordner geschaut.... Nix. Ich schreib den Support mal an vielleicht sitzt da ja noch jemand. Das Geld wird ja fleißig abgebucht.


----------



## Knarf75 (10 Juni 2021)

Ich hab jetzt per email den Support angeschrieben... Sie haben auch prompt geantwortet... Richtig "ausführlich" sogar:

Zitat Anfang
"Hallo,



bitte kündigen Sie schriftlich per Post oder im Mitgliederbereich." 
Zitat Ende


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2021)

Knarf75 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja praktisch versucht mein Passwort zurück zu setzen damit. Es wird ja auch die Emailadresse gefunden und angeblich eine Mail verschickt... Die kommt aber nie an bei mir...


ja freilich, dein Account ist womöglich deaktiviert, da geht das Zurücksetzen nicht


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2021)

Knarf75 schrieb:


> bitte kündigen Sie schriftlich per Post



….wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Knarf75 (10 Juni 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> ….wo ist das Problem?


Na ich schick das Schreiben heute noch weg. per Einschreiben. Mal sehen wann die sich dann melden...


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2021)

Das heißt, die Anbieterin hat nicht nur deine IBAN und eMailadresse sondern eben auch deine persönlichen Daten.


Knarf75 schrieb:


> Na ich schick das Schreiben heute noch weg. per Einschreiben.



Das machst du richtig so! Wenn man im Internet rum liest und sich in diversen Foren Infos holt, dann kommen dabei oft witzige Ratschläge bei raus. Dabei ist die Problematik für den Betroffenen zumeist nicht wirklich witzig und der bräuchte ein wirklich dickes Fell und eine gewisse Aggressivität, um die Folgen seiner Entscheidungen auszuhalten.

Die Zeiten, als man im Internet überraschend mit Abofallen konfrontiert wurde, sind eigentlich vorbei. Anbieter die dreist genug sind, die Buttonlösung und/oder andere Sicherheitsvorgaben außer Acht zu lassen, haben erfahrungsgemäß nur eine kurze Haltwertzeit und deren Produkt verbrennt rasch. Verbrannte Produkte werden auch hier entsprechend markiert und kommentiert - meines Erachtens gehört wondo.*** mit den hunderten Webs zur "Erwachsenenunterhaltung" nicht dazu.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2021)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Hast Du jemals irgend etwas bei dieser "Wondo GmbH" bestellt? Wenn nein: dann kannst Du sogar auch die bereits erfolgten Buchungen durch Deine Bank rückgängig machen lassen. Das geht bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung.
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift
> 
> Die Banken erzählen immer gern das Lügenmärchen, dass angeblich die Rückbuchung nur bis 6 Wochen möglich sei. Das ist aber falsch.
> ...


Zu Erinnerung: Von Mahnbescheiden oder sogar Urteilen  hab ich bis heute in 10 Jahren nichts finden können.
Gerne aber auch  belegte Fundstellen dazu.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2021)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wurden nicht die Daten des @Knarf75 missbraucht, sondern er hatte sich selbst dort angemeldet und das Abonnement zahlungspflichtig ausgelöst. Er bekommt es nur nicht wieder so einfach los, weil er weder das Passwort noch seine ID von damals kennt.



Knarf75 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl die Abbuchung erstmal zurückbuchen und warten was passiert



Der Widerspruch gegen die Lastschrift bei der Bank ist nur dann legitim, wenn man die Buchung nicht genehmigt hat, z. B. dann, wenn ein fremder die Daten des vermeintlichen Schuldners missbraucht hatte. Es braucht keine Mahnbescheide und Urteile, um Schuldner unter Druck zu setzen. Allein so eine eMail oder ein Brief von A_W_T sind furchteinflößend genug.
Der gebetsmühlenartige Hinweis darauf, dass man einer Lastschrift widersprechen kann, ist manchmal auch zu kurz gesprungen. Das Forderungsmanagement wird erst mit dem Zahlungsausfall ausgelöst und dann stehen die Leute im Regen, die damit dann erstmal überfordert sind.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2021)

Knarf75 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon lange mit diesen Abbuchungen zu tun. Versuche über diese Alterskontrollseite in den Nutzerbereich zu kommen. Da ich nicht mehr über die Zugänge verfüge,(ist halt ziemlich lange her und vergessen das es die Seite überhaupt gibt) kann ich mich nicht einloggen... Die Passwort vergessen Funktion bringt nichts weil man keine Email mit dem Passwort bekommt. und ohne Kundennummer kann man postalisch nicht kündigen. Das einzige was ich hab ist diese Zahlungsnummer von Onlinepay-net...
> Ich werde wohl die Abbuchung erstmal zurückbuchen und warten was passiert


Falls er  so  schusselig ist und keine Kontrolle über sein Onlineaktivitäten hat, dann muß er eben blechen.

EOT


----------

